# Ideas for Christmas gifts



## littlekari (Jul 10, 2008)

This year after begging family to cut back on the spending for gifts everyone has agreed to do so. We decided to only spent up to $10 a person and the gift has to be homemade. I am making crocheted towel toppers, crocheted plastic bag holders, crocheted bath cloths and soap holders. I also made home made jelly, jams and soap. I am struggling on what to make my brother and sister-in-law and their son who is 3 years old. They complain they have too many towels and don't need knick knacks. I made them home made jam one year and they said they won't eat it. Does anyone have any ideas on what to make for them? I am able to sew, bead, knit, crochet, and can do about any craft type thing.


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

maybe you can make them a game board,
checkers or tic-tac-toe

make it out of a neat fabric, maybe stars for "x's" and moons for "o's"

or maybe you could get them a few good books to read with their child
maybe even a family Bible

or,,ummmm a huge popcorn bowl with little serving bowls and a few dif kinds of popcorn recipes and corn

how about a good christmas movie,or cd

maybe make a tree skirt and stockings to match

thats about all the ideas I have for the moment(lol)
but it IS 3;30 in the morning...

good luck in finding/making that perfect gift.


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

How about sewing hot packs that you heat in the microwave? I am making some for family members this year. I sew a bag and fill it a little bit at a time with barley or buckwheat. I fill it about 1/4 or 1/5 of the way, then sew across to make a pocket. Then I do another 1/4 or 1/5, and sew across again. It keeps the barley from shifting all to one side or another.

You can also add in herbs with relaxing aromas. They are really great for sore muscles and cramps.

It sounds like you have your work cut out for you with them though, who doesn't like jam?!

Kayleigh


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

Glycerin soaps are always lots of fun, and something the kiddos can get involved in.

This year I think I'm going to try to fuse some plastic bags together to make some recycled, waterproof totebags. I just can't get the fusing to work.

The buckwheat pillows are awesome, especially if you add the herbs (lavender/rosemary is my favorite).

My old boss did a version of this, except she used dried corn! And the pillows were made out of decorative fleecy type materials. She swears it holds the heat longer than buckwheat and sold the darn things for $15 a piece.


----------



## HoosierArkyTex (Oct 23, 2008)

How about those coasters I saw on here. You could do some with the holiday themes for the parents and maybe some fun kids print for the little guy. Or for the little boy maybe pillow or pillow cases with his favorite characters or such.


----------



## XCricketX (Jun 7, 2006)

It's all home-made here for Christmas this year... well... from Mommy and Daddy anyway.

For my 7 year daughter, I'm sewing and crocheting doll clothes, stuff animals, some wearable clothes, jean trinket purse from one of her old pairs of jeans, a cedar doll house (daddy's making), and a blanket, scarf, mittens, moccasins, hat, and sculpting her a Breyer "traditional" sized horse.

My 9 year old son is also getting a horse, as well as a superhero sculpted. A jean wallet, a perpetual calendar, a blanket, hat, scarf, gloves, mocassins, sewed clothes, a website for his crafts that he makes, and a tool chest (daddy's making).

That's the list so far, but here some ideas for a 3 year old...

A fun velcro barn-yard pin-up with animals, or it can be a magnet board, a blanket/quilt is always fun and useful, house slippers, a stuffed animal, a stuffed animal-type backpack like a kitty cat with a zip open pouch, stuffed A B C blocks, a long Dr. Seus hat, a stuffed toy with gadgets on it for hand coordination like a catapillar with about 5 circles consisting of it's body... one of the circles can have a zipper, one can have a gap that uses a button and button hole to put together, one can be a snap button, one can be a shoe string with holes like a tennis shoe for stringing, one can be velcro...etc, etc... it's unlimited! I knew an occupational therapist that used a toy like that and she said it was the most favorite toy among her 3 year olds.

I hope those help! ^_^

Cricket


----------



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

Bath soaps with fun BIG things in it (that he/she wont eat.) Maybe pictures of some critter he likes (I am not sure what's in now..Star Wars or Spiderman but you get the point.)

I took family pictures and put them in ours. My mom loved them.
http://bricoreandfamily.blogspot.com/2007_04_25_archive.html

Sorry, I can't think of much more for a 3 yr. old right off the top of my head. If, I think of more I'll come back and let you know.

Dora Renee' Wilkerson


----------



## Rondah (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm writing letters to everyone for Christmas this year. I'm going to include memories they might enjoy reliving, and tell them what I love about them. With a ten dollar budget, you could also include some pictures, and maybe a yummy you know they would love 

For the three year old, bath bubbles? Sock puppets maybe?


----------



## secretsquirrel (Jan 16, 2008)

How about making them a small quilt/blanket to snuggle up with on the sofa this winter that has their family photo on it or their favorite scripture (if that applies)? You could also include a family Bible to read together or a treasury of children's stories. Just a thought.


----------



## TaylorMade (Jun 8, 2006)

I came across a couple of sites that may be helpful to you:
http://www.skiptomylou.org/2007/04/25/on-a-roll/ -click on her main page and there is a section on crafty gifts for young kids.
http://sewmamasew.com/blog2/?p=627 is another specifically for younger kids. There are also sections for gifts for Mommy and Daddy too...

Good luck!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Someone complains that they don't want or they won't eat what they got last year around HERE and you won't be getting anything next year.  but I'm off track.....let's see if I can add anything constructive....

I really like that idea for the 3year old of the velcro barn yard. What fun! colorful felts and such.  and any board game, like the checkers that was mentioned, would be great fun for the family to play with the little one. One of the big hits in most "little kid's homes" is a bean bag toss game of some sort. a 3x3 square of plywood with holes cut in it...maybe different color squares for different points. Simple beanbags of soft material to throw. The square is supported on folding legs maybe, or it can be propped up in a corner of a room

You could even make it look like a football or baseball or basketball field...particularly if Dad has a favorite team. LINK to something similar that seems to sell really well (as an idea)

Highlights magazine has been around since I was a kid...always filled with great ideas. They have a great website that you could look thru for ideas for what they suggest for a three year old. Heck. a subscription to Highlights might be an idea, altho I don't know how much it is anymore.

a cuddly blanket sounds great for mom and dad. Crocheted boot/socks? I love mine...so nice and warm on cold mornings.

looks like you've got a lot to search on  Good luck and be sure to let us know what you ended up doing for them!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

How about a tied polar fleece blanket for the 3 year old? At that age, they still love to snuggle with "their" blankets. And for mom and dad? Coupons for babysitting, yardwork or spring cleaning help? A movie night basket with a dvd and snacks? A game for family night? Sorry, I've been fixated on these ideas lately.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I second the movie basket. I like to add bottles of coke. You might have to look for them as all stores don't carry them.


----------



## littlekari (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas. I thought about maybe offering to take a family picture and printing off copies for them and a fabric covered photo album too. I will have to think since there are a lot of good ideas.


----------



## garliclady (Aug 14, 2008)

If the 3 year old is into super heros Make him a costume or two. My kids 4 and 7 play dressup all the time and like the homemade costumes best.
If you do the movie theme Idea maybe you could make a holder for all the remotes


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

For the brother and sister in law, I'd not bother with homemade... not even if that were the rule. I'd buy them an animal from Heifer International... it wouldn't matter if they liked it or not, and it would do 'good' for someone else. Flock of chicks = $20.

For the little one, I'd do what I wanted. On ravelry there are some great patterns for knitted animals, or knitted balls and no kid that I know has enough knitted caps for winter. 

dawn


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Maybe a cookbook, printed on your computer, with family recipes, anecdotes, pictures? For the adults, that is. Lots of good ideas here for the little one. You can get a hemmed carpet sample usually for a dollar, and offer to borrow the 3 year old for a couple hours for a secret project. Put some fabric paint in a pie pan, dip the little person's bare feet in, and make two footprints on the rug. Carefully print the year in the corner, and let it dry. Wash the feet well and tell the child it's a secret, so not to tell! My son in law still treasures his rug with the kid's footprints on it. Also works to do hand prints on a pair of pillowcases, with the year and child's name. Jan in Co


----------



## HTWannabee (Jan 19, 2007)

My DD wants clothers for her stuffed raccoon toy. I am looking for simple patterns or ideas if anyone has some to share. It is hard to find clothes to fit a raccoon!

I am making teas from mints I grew in the garden this summer, popcorn and jams and sewing a dress for my dd. I am hoping I can make a matching outfit for the raccoon.
I find my 20 something nieces and nephews very difficult. Any thoughts on that age group? Maybe the hot packs. I like that idea a lot too.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I made crayon holders for the kids last year. Simply cut out the shape of a dinosaur from a board 2" thick and however tall you need for your animal, think mine were about 6 or 8 inches tall. Drill holes in the back of the dino and stick the colors in the holes. By using 2" boards they stand up pretty well by themselves but I guess you could attach them to a base. That and a coloring book and you are all set. I just used a pattern from a kids coloring book. Hope I explained it well enough for you to figure it out. Guess you could make a teddy bear or rabbit for little girls.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

CC's crayon holder reminded me of something I did for my son when he was small - I made a crayon roll. You know the 'tool rolls' you can get, or the ones for knitting needles or jewlery? Like that only for crayons. (The idea was that it was quiet enough to take to Quaker Meeting so he could sit on the floor and colour without making noise.)

Very easy to do: Take a rectangle of fabric and fold up one long end to about 2/3 the height of a crayon and stitch the ends in place. Sew 'channels' a little wider than a crayon in the doubled up fabric, so that you can tuck a crayon into each little space. You need the rectangle of fabric to be 'tall' enough that you can fold a flap down over the tops of the crayons, then you roll it up from one end ... attach a ribbon to tie it with (one long piece of ribbon attached in it's centre at one end - you roll from the ribbonless end towards the ribboned end then wrap the ribbon around), and voila. Crayon roll. 

I am going to make bedside bags for the kids this year - like this, sorta: http://www.bedding.com/product/organization-storage/205373/kangaroom-bedside-saddle.html#

You tuck the flap under the mattress and then the bag hangs down to hold your flashlight or you book or whatever. Good for grownups too, for that matter!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

frazzlehead said:


> I am going to make bedside bags for the kids this year - like this, sorta: http://www.bedding.com/product/organization-storage/205373/kangaroom-bedside-saddle.html#
> 
> You tuck the flap under the mattress and then the bag hangs down to hold your flashlight or you book or whatever. Good for grownups too, for that matter!


WOW. My SO needs...NEEDS one of those for his bedtime reading stuff. He always has a book next to the bed for those times when he can't get to sleep or wakes up in the middle of the night and needs to jot something down about a job he's working on.


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Perhaps, baked goodies in a tin or basket?
A decorative crochet pillow, something that fits their tastes. Either a toy or practical gift for the 3 yo. (mittens, hat,scarf,fun sweater) 

My nephew is still wearing a sweater I made 2 years ago. He said I just need to add some length on the sleeves now. smile
I gave him a larger one but he still loves that first one and says the other one is being saved for later. We love receiving homemade cookies. I'm easy...yarn and I'm happy.


----------



## HillJill (Nov 13, 2008)

frazzlehead said:


> I am going to make bedside bags for the kids this year - like this, sorta: http://www.bedding.com/product/organization-storage/205373/kangaroom-bedside-saddle.html#
> 
> You tuck the flap under the mattress and then the bag hangs down to hold your flashlight or you book or whatever. Good for grownups too, for that matter!


*This is a GREAT idea! Thanks so much!! :banana02: I think my Mom could use one of these, and so could a few other relatives. I know they could be made much cheaper than the listed price on the website, which is a plus too! I've probably got enough scrap material to make several. Thanks again!*


----------



## HillJill (Nov 13, 2008)

*oops! Almost forgot to add my suggestion...lol...hope this helps!

I like to find fleece material on sale (usually the day after Thanksgiving sales are great for that!) and make the no-sew Cozie sacks and matching pillows for the little ones. It's terribly easy to do, and requires nothing but material and a good sharp pair of scissors...and of course, some fiberfill if you choose to make the pillow. All I do is cut the fleece to the desired size. The ideal cozie sack should allow for plenty of room, especially if they are being made for kids that are still growing. Once cut, fold it together and mark the fleece at 1" to 1 1/2" intervals, depending on how far apart you desire the ties to be. Make cuts that are about 3/4" from the edge, and only about 1/2" in length. You will only have to cut TWO sides like this, since one side is on the fold of the fabric, and the top will remain open. I use a contrasting colored piece of fleece, usually found on the discount remnant bin at WalMart, and cut the ties about 5" to 6" long, and usually 1/2" wide. Fold the strips in half and push them through the slits that were cut in the fleece bag, but make sure to keep the folded edge from coming through. Pass the cut edges back through the loop and pull to make a knot. Once all of the ties are in place, your gift is done! Some folks I know have hemmed the top edge of their sacks, but I don't. The fleece won't ravel anyway, so I just leave it. A matching pillow is made the same way, except you want to have the ties on all four sides, eliminating the fold. It's best if you use an old pillowcase or a piece of muslin to make your pillow and stuff it, then when you have three sides tied, tuck the pillow inside your fleece pillow covering and put your ties on the last remaining side. 

I made these for my boys to take with them on road trips for our oldest son's football games. They are cozy warm and easy to take along with you. Smaller kids love them, since they resemble a sleeping bag. *


----------



## FromScratchGirl (Sep 25, 2008)

What about making homemade craft stuff - clay, play doh, chalk, finger paint, face paint, stuff like that?


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Everyone at the quilt shop is making pillow cases for family members. Other items are purses, stuffed animals, changing pads +etc for babies, aprons are really big. One woman is making a kitchen/cooking basket for each family. Apron, recipe from the internet, hotpad, mitts, some item from the recipe. Good idea.


----------



## HillJill (Nov 13, 2008)

You might consider some of the jar gifts with hot chocolate mix or soup mix in them as well. If you have a local Dollar Tree or one of those places, you can always pick up a cute basket for a buck. Line the basket with some material you have on hand and fill it with whatever goes with the gift jar. For a soup jar, I add a box of saltine crackers, and pick up a few pretty bowls at the Dollar Tree as well. For a hot chocolate gift mix, I put a bag of mini marshmallows, a few peppermint sticks, or even a nice homemade loaf of banana nut bread! The recipes are all over the internet for the gift jars, so it won't be hard to come by.


----------



## Hoosiermom (Oct 31, 2006)

HillJill would have pics of the Cozie Sack, I think I follow but not sure. This would be babies or is it bigger then that?


----------



## HillJill (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi Hoosiermom!
Sorry it's taken me so long to reply...my Dad went to the hospital on Monday and is still there.  So needless to say, I've been running and have not been online.

These sacks can be 'made to order' so to speak. I've made them for babies, and for adults. I don't have pics, but I'll try to take one or two and hopefully I'll be able to put them on here soon. Maybe tomorrow if I'm lucky. :banana02:

They are really easy, really quick, and really WARM! My boys love them...:rock:


----------

